# Baycox vs. Dimethox



## SereneCaprine (May 7, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

I've always used Dimethox/Albon for treating and preventing cocci in my goats and kids. It has been really effective for me but I'm curious, why do others use Baycox instead?
How does Baycox compare to Albon and vice versa? In what ways is it better?

Thank you!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

The biggest difference is baycox is a one dose deal instead of dosing for 5 days. Another thing is though baycox is not USDA approved. It has a 70 withdrawal time for Australia so who knows how long it would be for US standards. Basically should not be used for anything that will be butchered.


----------



## jaimn (May 16, 2015)

:'( ahhh if I had only known that before


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah I didn't at first either. I was so stoked about this stuff till I found that out. I still have it and will use on my keepers but since most of my boys I don't know if they will be sold as a breeding buck or be shipped I don't use it on them


----------



## jaimn (May 16, 2015)

I guess that I will chalk this up to learning curve. :sigh: Hopefully I can feed him to the hogs.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Where is everyone getting Baycox? I've looked around and haven't been able to find it


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

The only place I've seen it is at preracehorse.com


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The withdrawal for Canada is only 45 days for sheep and much of their meat ends up here in our stores. You can buy Baycox from a US vet but, it's really expensive. Like $106 a tube. It's called Marquis or something like that.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I just purchased from preracehorse and it came in 3 days! I haven't used it yet.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

What? So, if you give Baycox you cannot eat the meat?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Meat withdrawal is 45 days...


----------



## SereneCaprine (May 7, 2016)

Yeah, from what I understand you _shouldn't_ eat the meat of a goat/lamb that has been treated with Baycox up to 42 days before the date of slaughter. So treat at least 43 days before you plan to slaughter.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Baycox withdrawal time from eating*



SereneCaprine said:


> Yeah, from what I understand you _shouldn't_ eat the meat of a goat/lamb that has been treated with Baycox up to 42 days before the date of slaughter. So treat at least 43 days before you plan to slaughter.


I guess, that's understandable-better be safe for sure!

Planning for 45 days is fine. One time dose versus 5 -assuming it's effective as the five days is a relief! New lambs were so nervous as we purchased them started.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Baycox, (and it's generic version) tastes better than the other. My kids don't mind getting the Baycox but they sure did getting the other stuff!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Baycox to kids*



lottsagoats1 said:


> Baycox, (and it's generic version) tastes better than the other. My kids don't mind getting the Baycox but they sure did getting the other stuff!


Awesome! You use this for goat kids, I assume? At 3 weeks and then?


----------



## tydakfarms (Jan 2, 2015)

I use Baycox at 2 1/2 cc at 3 weeks old and then the same dose again at 6 weeks old. Never had a coccidia problem.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

tydakfarms said:


> I use Baycox at 2 1/2 cc at 3 weeks old and then the same dose again at 6 weeks old. Never had a coccidia problem.


^^ This is one way you cause drug resistance...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

tydakfarms said:


> I use Baycox at 2 1/2 cc at 3 weeks old and then the same dose again at 6 weeks old. Never had a coccidia problem.


The dosage is 1cc per 5 lbs.


----------



## bk0110 (Jan 1, 2016)

Dumb question-Should all baby goats be treated with Baycox or fecal done first?


----------



## SereneCaprine (May 7, 2016)

To my understanding, goats and birds can be carriers of cocci but it is only dangerous if the bacteria starts to "act up" (increase rapidly and infect) 
A fecal would tell you if your goat is a carrier of cocci and _maybe_ if the bacteria count is high. My adult goats could be carriers of cocci but I have gone 3 kidding seasons without any cocci issue by quarantining sensitive kids and treating only if there is an outbreak. 
I've dealt with worm resistances and the last thing I want on my hands is a cocci resistance too. 
Only treat when necessary

Some people treat all kids as a prevention but they risk building resistance. When you see cocci symptoms start, TREAT YOUR KID. Depending on how many kids you have each year, you can really rack up quite the vet bill testing and treating each for cocci when they may never develop a full blown coccidia issue.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here, you read all the info yourself. Baycox should be used BEFORE any clinical symptoms occur.

http://www.drugs.com/vet/baycox-toltrazuril-5-oral-suspension-can.html


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Seems to work well with my kids. Way cheaper than a tube of Marquis too, vets around her charge about $350 a tube.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Questions on cocci treatment use of Baycox*



bk0110 said:


> Dumb question-Should all baby goats be treated with Baycox or fecal done first?


No Question is dumb! Not asking is foolish!

There is so much to learn, and many on here have great experience!

In saying that, puzzling situations still occur! Even for the seasoned veterans!

Also, opinions and methods vary, and people disagree... But, that is ok!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Vet fees! CA*



Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Seems to work well with my kids. Way cheaper than a tube of Marquis too, vets around her charge about $350 a tube.


Holy cow! :wahoo::-?
Way too pricey!


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

It is on sale at Prehorserace now - I just ordered some to have on hand.


----------



## bk0110 (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks for all the info! Y'all rock it! Sure is a lot to learn, but gosh darn these little pygmies are so stinkin' cute! I can't wait to really start showing these guys.


----------

